# Cocobolo fountain pen



## smoky73 (Jun 5, 2020)

Hi everybody, 

In the last few days I made this fountain pen, I used the kit from dns Germany called Master. I decided to use Cocobolo and Tortoiseshell imitate. This time I made the clip on my own, for the first time and let me say, I learned a lot. I bought some German silver and it took four attempts, till the clip looked as it should. 
The cap end is also German silver, with my initials inside covered with resin. 

All the best from Austria 
Gregor


----------



## Dieseldoc (Jun 5, 2020)

Awesome pen!!!!!


----------



## skiprat (Jun 5, 2020)

Wow!! That is stunning. Very well done


----------



## magpens (Jun 5, 2020)

Extremely beautiful pen, Gregor !!!


----------



## Curly (Jun 5, 2020)

Really nice pen. Simple and tasteful. 
How would you rate the DNS kit? I have been tempted but never pulled the plug and bought any.


----------



## Aces-High (Jun 5, 2020)

Love it!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## smoky73 (Jun 5, 2020)

Thanks for your positive feedback! 

@Pete: this is one of my favorite kits, it is not the cheapest but it gives you all possibilities to be creative! No die-cast parts, therefore you are free in shaping the whole pen as you like. The thread on the front side of the section has two leads and is available in stainless steel or gold plated. The Bock nibs are also of high quality. 

Stay healthy
Gregor


----------



## goldendj (Jun 5, 2020)

smoky73 said:


> This time I made the clip on my own, for the first time and let me say, I learned a lot. I bought some German silver and it took four attempts, till the clip looked as it should.


Very nice.  How do you make your clips?  I've been unsatisfied with the variety of specialty clips I can find for sale.


----------



## alanemorrison (Jun 5, 2020)

Wunderbar, Gregor.

Alan


----------



## TG Design (Jun 5, 2020)

Great looking pen! I really like where you placed the threads for the cap, very elegant designed pen!


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## Jim15 (Jun 5, 2020)

Beautiful work.


----------



## mark james (Jun 5, 2020)

Beautiful!  The entire visual is wonderful.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Bryguy (Jun 6, 2020)

Nice job! Where fdo you get the kits? URL?


----------



## smoky73 (Jun 6, 2020)

Bryguy said:


> Nice job! Where fdo you get the kits? URL?











						dns-Master - Füller-Bausatz - Drechselstube Neckarsteinach
					

dns-MASTER, Füller-Bausatz



					www.drechselstube.de


----------



## goldendj (Jun 9, 2020)

smoky73 said:


> dns-Master - Füller-Bausatz - Drechselstube Neckarsteinach
> 
> 
> dns-MASTER, Füller-Bausatz
> ...


I can read enough German to make my way through the site, but chickened out before ordering because it didn't show shipping costs; have to ask ... Anybody in the USA buy from them?


----------

